# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Αλέξανδρος Μ [Alexandros M, Κωνσταντίνος]

## BEN BRUCE

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ
087.JPG

Στον TSS APOLLON & tasos @@@

----------


## BEN BRUCE

KΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ
084.JPG
Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Wink:  :Wink:  

ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 02-05-2009 02.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Κωνσταντίνος στις 05/10/2010* σε διάφορες πόζες περνώντας τη δίαυλο. 
Χαρισμένες σε LEO, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, Tasos@@@, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, joyrider, CORFU, Appia_1978, laz94, ΓιάννηςΤ, Φανούλα ...... :Wink:  :Razz:  

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 02 05-10-2010.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 03 05-10-2010.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 04 05-10-2010.jpg

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 05 05-10-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε pantelis2009!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

To Κωνσταντίνος  σε ένα δρομολόγιο του στις 25/11/2010. Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 01 25-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κωνσταντίνος σε μια θέση πρόσδεσης που μέχρι τώρα μόνο κλασικές παντόφλες άραζαν. Στο Καματερό λοιπόν στις 14/11/2010 λόγο έλλειψης χώρου οπως γράφω και στα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Σαλαμίνας  :Wink: . Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους (είμαστε και πολλοί) :Surprised: .

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 01 14-11-2010.jpg

----------


## john85

Μήπως πάει για πώληση?

----------


## Leo

Στο Πέραμα 6/1/06


PICT0131kosnta060106.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε το φίλο Leo, και δίπλα του το Παναγία Τ ΙΙ που τώρα έχει αποσυρθεί απο την κυκλοφορία, περιμένοντας τη μοίρα του.
Χαρισμένη στο Leo και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 22 29-11-2010.jpg
Κωνσταντίνος......29/11/2010 στο Καματερό.

----------


## pantelis2009

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 30.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 32.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 31.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 33.jpgΕυτυχώς που βγαίνουν τα αμφίπλωρα για 2 ετία και έτσι βρίσκω ευκαιρία να φωτογραφήσω τα σαλόνια τους, γιατί όλο στη γέφυρα και στους φίλους καπεταναίους είμαι :Wink: . Ας δούμε λοιπόν το σαλόνι του Κωσταντίνος. Χαρισμένες σε gikasd, Leo, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Tasos@@@, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, joyrider, CORFU, Appia_1978, laz94, ΓιάννηςΤ,john85, paragadi και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε μερικά στοιχεία για το Κωνσταντίνος. :Wink: 
Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου το 2000 με ναυπηγό τον κ. Νικόλαο Πετυχάκη. 
Έχει 4 μηχανές SCANIA που αποδίδουν 420 BHP εκάστη, 4 ηλεκτρογεννήτριες CUMMINS που αποδίδουν 130 KWA εκάστη και τα ελικοπηδάλια είναι της SCOTTEL. 
Το μήκος του είναι 76 μέτρα και το πλάτος του 16.80 μέτρα. 
Και το μηχανοστάσιο του πλοίου. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz:  :Very Happy: 



ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 34.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 35.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 36.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 37.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 38.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε λίγο μηχανοστάσιο ακόμη  :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.


ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 39.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 40.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 41.jpgΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 42.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να πούμε ότι απο το Καλοκαίρι του 2011 το πλοιο έχει αλλάξει πλοιοκτήτη και όνομα και έχει γίνει Αλέξανδρος Μ και έχει αγοραστή απο τον Κο Μπούφη που έχει και το Κατερίνα Star.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 04/01/2013 απο την Παναγία στο Καματερό, κάνοντας ένα ακόμη δρομολόγιο του.
Για ολους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 68 04-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να πούμε ότι απο το Καλοκαίρι του 2011 το πλοιο έχει αλλάξει πλοιοκτήτη και όνομα και έχει γίνει Αλέξανδρος Μ και έχει αγοραστή απο τον Κο Μπούφη που έχει και το Κατερίνα Star.


Και είναι βέβαια το _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Μ_ το "νεότερο". Μιας και στον κ. Μπούφη ανήκε (δεν ξέρω αν του ανήκει ακόμα) και το πρώτο _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Μ_ του 1977.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Αλέξανδρος Μ. καθώς καθρεπτίζεται στα ήσυχα νερά του Καματερού στη Σαλαμίνα!

DSCN1803.jpg

----------


## leo85

Τις περισσότερες φορές εκεί ξεκουράζεται το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ.Μ 

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Μ 14-7-2011.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αλέξανδρος Μ σήμερα έχει την τιμητική του .......αφού γιορτάζει. Χρόνια Πολλά στο πλοίο και καλά ταξίδια στο πλήρωμα του. Δεν ξέρω αν το απόγευμα που έχει δρομολόγια η κοινοπραξία του, θα έχει δρομολόγια και αν είναι σημαιοστολισμένο.
Εδώ σε ένα πέρασμα του στις 06/03/2014. 

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 78 06-03-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αλέξανδρος Μ αφού τελείωσε με τα βραδινά του δρομολόγια και μάλλον έβαλε πετρέλαια στο Πέραμα αναχώρησε πριν μισή ώρα με προορισμό όπως γράφει στο AIS του, της Σπέτσες. Από τα στοιχεία που έχω βλέπω ότι είναι η ώρα να κάνει 2ετία το Κατερίνα Star, οπότε μάλλον πάει το Αλέξανδρος Μ στης Σπέτσες για να αποδεσμευτεί το Κατερίνα Star και να έλθει στο Πέραμα. Συνήθως πάει στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή. Για να δούμε θα είμαι σωστός στις προβλέψεις μου. :Fat:  
Εδώ το Αλέξανδρος Μ στις 20/01/2014 στο Καματερό και δίπλα του ......τότε ήταν το Cassanga και το Αμφιτρίτη. Τώρα δεν υπάρχει εκεί τίποτε.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 75 20-01-2014.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οπότε και θα μπορέσει να ανταπεξέλθει στην αυξημένη κίνηση λόγω του *Σπέτσες mini marathon* που θα γίνει το Σαββατοκύριακο, και θα μπορέσει να καθαρίσει τα υφαλα το Katerina Star. Είναι μεγάλη η κίνηση το Σαββατοκύριακο του μαραθωνίου αφού εκτός από του αθλητές θα παέι στο νησί και η συνοδέια τοπυς αλλά και πολλοί επισκέπτες. Οπότε το μεγαλύτερο βαπόρι θα εξυπηρετήσει καλύτερα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη σελίδα του μαραθωνίου στο facebook ανέβασαν την παρακάτω φωτογραφία για να ενημερώσουν για το έκτακτο δρομολόγιο Κόστα Σπέτσες στις 21:30 της Παρασκευής για να εξυπηρετήσει τους αθλητές και τους συνοδούς που θα πάνε πιο αργά.
Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να ειναι τραβηγμένη απόψε γυρω στις 21:30 αν κρίνω από το ύψος του φεγγαριού και πρέπει να μένει την νύχτα στον μόλο της Ντάπιας αφού μάλλον λόγω μεγέθους δεν μπορεί να δένει στο Παλιό Λιμάνι όπως το Κατερίνα Star.
1800190_920119498015704_6614426595117182514_n.jpgΠηγή

----------


## pantelis2009

Άτσα και στο  facebook το Αλέξανδρος Μ. :Surprised:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αλέξανδρος Μ πριν 2 ώρες περίπου ξεκίνησε να επιστρέφει για Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έφτασε η ώρα του για να κάνει τη συντήρηση του. Πριν από λίγο έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Εδώ σε ένα παλαιό του δρομολόγιο. 

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 69 11-04-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή, έτσι από περιέργεια, να μάθαινα πόσο άραγε κοστίζει η αφαίρεση των ανάγλυφων γραμμάτων του παλιού ονόματος του πλοίου, ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ, από τα πλαινά και από τους καθρέφτες. Ένα, δύο μεροκάματα ??? Πόσο .....πανάκριβη πιά μπορεί να είναι μία τέτοια δουλειά ???

Τέσσερα χρόνια τώρα που έχει μετονομαστεί, και ο καθένας βλέπει να αναγράφονται -πλέον ευδιάκριτα- δύο ονόματα επί του πλοίου, _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Μ_ και _ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιώργο δεν είναι μόνο το κόστος, για να γίνει οποιαδήποτε δουλειά στο πλοίο με οξυγόνο πρέπει πρώτα να βγει άδεια από το λιμεναρχείο (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Αν το πλοίο βγαίνει μόνο για πλύσιμο και βάψιμο, δεν μπορεί να κάνει τέτοιες δουλειές ..... γιατί αν τους πιάσουν την πληρώνουν όλοι, πλοιοκτήτης, ναυπηγείο, τεχνικοί.............

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή είσαι βέβαιος ??? Κάτι τέτοιο μου φαίνεται εντελώς αδιανόητο. Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν ένα πλοίο που βγαίνει σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο για εργασίες συντήρησης να πρέπει να πάρει άδεια από το λιμεναρχείο για να πραγματοποιήσει εργασίες οξυγόνου (κοπές, μονταρίσματα, κολλήσεις κλπ.) ???

Μα...... για ποιό λόγο να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ??? Απίστευτο.........

----------


## sl500

> Παντελή είσαι βέβαιος ??? Κάτι τέτοιο μου φαίνεται εντελώς αδιανόητο. Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν ένα πλοίο που βγαίνει σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο για εργασίες συντήρησης να πρέπει να πάρει άδεια από το λιμεναρχείο για να πραγματοποιήσει εργασίες οξυγόνου (κοπές, μονταρίσματα, κολλήσεις κλπ.) ???
> 
> Μα...... για ποιό λόγο να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ??? Απίστευτο.........


Πάντα σωστός ο φίλος Παντελής σε ό,τι γράφει !
Δυστυχώς η γραφειοκρατεία στην χώρα μας καλά κρατεί.
Ειδικά οι Λιμενικές Αρχές εξαντλούν όλη την αυστηρότητα και την όποια εξουσία έχουν σε τέτοιες εργασίες μικρής έκτασης .

----------


## pantelis2009

Γι' αυτό είχε γίνει και αυτό σε το Άγιος Νικόλαος Λ, που αφαίρεσαν μόνο το Instabul.
Αλλά ρωτώντας......πας στην πόλη. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γι' αυτό είχε γίνει και αυτό σε το Άγιος Νικόλαος Λ, που αφαίρεσαν μόνο το Instabul.


Παντελή μου τώρα με μπέρδεψες ακόμα περισσότερο. Δηλαδή ο πλοιοκτήτης του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ ζήτησε άδεια από το λιμεναρχείο να αφαιρέσει από το πλοίο τα ανάγλυφα SAYKON I - ISTANBUL και το λιμεναρχείο του έδωσε άδεια .......μόνο για το INSTABUL ??? Ή το λιμεναρχείο απαιτούσε περισσότερα ......παράβολα για να αφαιρεθεί και το SAYKON I ???




> Ειδικά οι Λιμενικές Αρχές εξαντλούν όλη την αυστηρότητα και την όποια εξουσία έχουν σε τέτοιες εργασίες μικρής έκτασης .


Αγαπητέ φίλε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Μιας και γνωρίζετε θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ακόμα δύο πραγματάκια. ΟΚ, γνώριζα μέχρι σήμερα ότι απαγορεύεται σε ένα πλοίο να κάνει εργασίες οξυγόνου όταν βρίσκεται σε λιμάνι, θα πρέπει να πάει για αυτές σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο.

Αλλά από την στιγμή που και στο ναυπηγείο ακόμα χρειάζεται άδεια (!!!!!), ποιό λιμεναρχείο είναι αρμόδιο να δώσει αυτή την άδεια και να κάνει και τον απαραίτητο έλεγχο ??? Το τοπικό λιμεναρχείο όπου βρίσκεται το ναυπηγείο (βγάζει ας πούμε το λιμεναρχείο Περάματος περιπολίες στα ναυπηγεία για να διαπιστώσει αν πραγματοποιούνται οξυγονοκολλήσεις ???) ή το λιμεναρχείο στο οποίο "υπάγεται" το πλοίο (για παράδειγμα, αν έρθει το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ σε ναυπηγείο του Περάματος, το λιμεναρχείο Θάσου ή Καβάλας θα αποστείλει κάποιο κλιμάκιο στο Πέραμα για να διαπιστώσει αν οξυγονο-αποκαταστάθηκε ένα ...ρέλι ή ένα κομμάτι λαμαρίνας 10 εκατοστών που είχαν παρουσιάσει κάποιο πρόβλημα σκουριάς ή στρέβλωσης) ??? 

Ακόμα, για να ζητείται άδεια από λιμεναρχείο για εργασίες οξυγόνου σε χώρο ναυπηγείου, αυτό σημαίνει ότι το λιμεναρχείο έχει την δυνατότητα και να την αρνηθεί. Με ποιά κριτήρια αλήθεια μπορεί να αποφανθεί ένα λιμεναρχείο (λιμενικοί και όχι ναυπηγοί) αν απαιτούνται ή όχι οι όποιες εργασίες οξυγόνου στο τάδε ή το δείνα πλοίο ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Λοιπόν ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή.
Για το Άγιος Νικόλαος Λ επειδή είχε να κάνει μόνο πλύσιμο και βάψιμο, δεν είχε άδεια για δουλειές με οξυγόνα και το πλήρωμα προσπάθησε να τα κόψει με μικρό σβουράκι .....αλλά δουλειά δεν γινόταν και τα παράτησε για να τα κάνει άλλη φορά που θα έχει άδεια.
Υπεύθυνο που είναι αρμόδιο για την έκδοση άδειας είναι το τοπικό λιμεναρχείο που βρίσκεται το ναυπηγείο και όχι αυτό που "υπάγεται" το πλοίο.
Ένα λιμεναρχείο δεν μπορεί "να αποφανθεί" αν πρέπει να γίνουν εργασίες ή όχι, αλλά πρέπει .....να πάρει τη μίζα του για τις δουλειές και γι' αυτό πολλές φορές έχουμε δει και περνούν τζιπάκια του λιμενικού για έλεγχο.
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οι επεμβάσεις στο σκαρί ενός βαποριού είναι ένα πολύ σημαντικό θέμα για  να συζητιέται σε ενα ναυτιλιακό φόρουμ σε επίπεδο καφενείου.

Ας τα πάρουμε από την πραγματική αρχή (ζητώ συγνώμη από τώρα σε όσους κουράσω)

Το σκαρί κάθε πλεούμενου πρέπει να έχει τέτοια αντοχή ώστε να αντέχει  τις φορτίσεις (από το κύμα, το φορτίο του πλεούμενου κ.λπ.). Οπότε  πρέπει το μέταλλο να έχει τις ιδιότητες που απαιτούνται για να έχει το  σκαρί την αντοχή αυτή.

Πάμε να δούμε λίγο τις ιδιότητες των μετάλλων. Εδώ και καμιά διακοσαριά  χρόνια χρησιμοποιούμε κράματα του σιδήρου για να φτιάχνουμε πλεούμενα.  Κάθε κράμα σιδήρου έχει διαφορετικές ιδιότητες, διαφορετικές ιδιότητες  έχει το μαντέμι (χυτοσίδηρος) διαφορετικές ιδιότητες έχει το ατσάλι  (χάλυβας). Οι ιδιότητες αυτές εξαρτώνται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από την  περιεκτικότητα του κράματος σε άνθρακα και από την κρυστλαλική δομή του  κράματος (τον τρόπο που τοποθετούνται τα μόρια του υλικού).

Με το δίκιο του θα πει κάποιος "ρε φίλε τι σχέση έχουν οι ιδιότητες των υλικών με το αν μπορούμε να κόψουμε με οξυγόνο κάτι από το σκαρί; " Το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι οι ιδιότητες αυτές αλλάζουν όταν θερμάινεται το μέταλλο. Μάλιστα χρησιμοποιούμε τη θέρμανση για να κανουμε το μέταλλο να έχει την περιεκτικότητα σε άνθρακα κι την κρυσταλική δομή που δίνουν τις ιδιότητες που θέλουμε με τις λεγόμενες θερμικές κατεργασίες. Αυτές είναι γνωστές από πολύ παλιά ας πούμε αν έχετε δει σε ταινίες εποχής να πυρώνουν τα σπαθιά και να τα βουτάνε σε νερό κανουν τη λεγόμενη βαφή για να σκληρύνει το κράμα.

Έτσι όταν βάζεις οξυγόνο ή ακόμα και ηλεκτροκόλληση και θερμάνινεις το μέταλλο αλλάζεις τις ιδίοτητές του. Αν ρωτήσετε σιδεράδες θα σας πουν ότι δεν πρέπει αν "καις" το μέταλλο με την ηλεκτροκόλληση.

Ας ξαναγυρίσουμε στα βαπόρια. Ειναι πορφανές ότι τα βαπόρια κατασκευάζονται με βάση κανόνες ότι χρησιμοποιούνται τα σωστά υλικά για να αντέχουν. Αυτούς τους κανόνες τους ελέγχουν οι νηογνώμονες σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό 3-1 του μάρους Α-1 της SOLAS ή αν το βαπόρι ανήκει στις εξαιρέσεις της SOLAS από τις αρμόδιες αρχές της σημαίας. Όταν κάνουμε επισκευές πρ΄πει αν προσέχουμε ότι δεν επηρεάζουμε την αντοχή του βαποριού. Για αυτό οι επισκευές στο σκάφος γίνονται με την επίβλεψη του νηογνώμονα και σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του, όποιος έχει κέφι μπορεί να πάρει μια ιδέα από τις οδηγίες αυτές στους συνημμένους κανόνες του IACS για τις επισκευές.

Προφανώς η σημαία πρέπει να ελέγχει ότι οι επισκευές γίνονται με τους κανόνες του νηογνώμονα και με μελέτη και δεν έχει πάρει καποιος ένα οξυγόνο και κόβει ότι βρει. Αυτό το πράγμα ελέγχουν τα λιμεναρχεία στις περιοχές που υπάρχουν ναυπηγεία που κάνουν επισκευές. Οπότε αν δεν έχεις εξασφαλίσει ότι έχει εγκρίνει ο νηογνώμονας ή αν το βαπόρι ανήκει σε εξαιρέσεις δεν έχεις εξασφαλίσει με μελέτη ότι οι εργασίες δεν θα πειράξουν το πάχος και τις ιδιότητες της λαμαρίνας δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τέτοιες εργασίες. Αν όπως αναφέρθηκε κάποιος παίρνει μίζες και κανει τα στραβά μάτια τότε κάνει έγκλημα και αντί να το γράφουμε στο φόρουμ πρέπει αν πάμε στον εισαγγελέα.

Κάποιος θα πει "μα καλά τα γράμματα που ειναι ψηλά στην πλώρη τι πειράζουν". Η πλώρη δέχεται τις φορτίσεις από το κύμα στον καιρό, πρέπει αν αντέχει κάποια σύγκρουση, στις παντόφλες στηρίζει τους μηχανισμούς του καταπέλτη και το καταπάλτη κ.λπ. Οπότε αν με οξυγόνο αλλοιωθέι το μέταλλο και με τον καιρό δημιουργηθέι ενα κράκ (ρωγμή) μπορεί να προκαλέσει μεγάλα προβλήματα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατ' αρχάς δεν είμαστε όλοι προφέσορες σαν και σ' ένα.
Κατά δεύτερο πού είδες ότι η πάρα πάνω συζήτηση είναι επιπέδου ....καφενείου.
Δεν νομίζω αυτά τα χρόνια που γράφω στο φόρουμ, οι πληροφορίες μου να είναι βγαλμένες από την κουβεντούλα μου στο .......το καφενείο, αλλά είναι βγαλμένες από κουβέντες που κάνω με ναυπηγούς, ιδιοκτήτες ναυπηγείων, καπεταναίους, μηχανικούς και πληρώματα. Έτσι με απλά λόγια του εξήγησα ....τι γίνεται.
Στο ποστ που έκανες πάρα πάνω ........νομίζεις ότι απάντησες σε κάποιο από τα ερωτήματα που έκανε ο φίλος  Espresso Venezia?????? Γιατί εγώ όταν το διάβασα νόμιζα ότι .....άνοιξες νέο θέμα με ....τις ιδιότητες του μετάλλου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Διαβασε τι έγραψα μήπως και μάθειος τι χρειάζεται για να γινει επεμβαση στο σκάφος γιατ δυστυχώς δεν στα έιπαν σου λενε μόνο κουτσομπολιά πρόλο που ξερουν οσα εγραψα. Αν νομίζεις ότι επισκευές  αντί γίνοναται με μελέτη σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφες του IMO αλλά γιατί  πάιρνουν μιζες οι λιμενικοί είναι κουβέντα σε ναυτιλιακό φόρουμ και όχι σε καφενείο πάω πάσο. Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## pantelis2009

> Διαβασε τι έγραψα μήπως και μάθειος τι χρειάζεται για να γινει επεμβαση στο σκάφος γιατ δυστυχώς δεν στα έιπαν σου λενε μόνο κουτσομπολιά πρόλο που ξερουν οσα εγραψα. Αν νομίζεις ότι επισκευές  αντί γίνοναται με μελέτη σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφες του IMO αλλά γιατί  πάιρνουν μιζες οι λιμενικοί είναι κουβέντα σε ναυτιλιακό φόρουμ και όχι σε καφενείο πάω πάσο. Καλή συνέχεια


Φίλε μου διάβασα τι έγραψες, αλλά με αυτά που έγραψες δεν απάντησες στα ερωτήματα.
Εγώ έχω δει τα χαρτιά που ετοιμάζονται από ναυπηγούς και κατασκευαστές για να γίνει επέμβαση σε ένα πλοίο και δεν τα έχω μάθει από κουτσομπολιά ....όπως λες.
Και δεν είναι μόνο το χαρτί με τις προδιαγραφές του ΙΜΟ που λες, πρέπει να πάνε και χαρτιά από Gaz free (έλεγχο από αέρια) και άλλα για να μην υπάρχουν κίνδυνοι ατυχήματος, που καραδοκεί μέσα στα ναυπηγεία.
Καλή συνέχεια και σε σένα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το Αλέξανδρος Μ έχει φύγει από Σαλαμίνα για να πάει στο Ρίο. Αυτή την ώρα περνά μέσα από τον Ισθμό. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο. 
Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτο του στη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας.

ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ-77-01-02-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αλέξανδρος Μ στο τέλος του μήνα τελειώνει τα δρομολόγια του στο Ρίο και όπως λέει το ΣΑΣ (στο θέμα 12) θα αντικαταστήσει το Κατερίνα Στάρ στη γραμμή Κόστα - Σπέτσες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λογικό, του ιδίου πλοιοκτήτη και τα δύο πλοία, και το ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑΡ θα πρέπει να ανέβει στο Πέραμα για την διετία του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αλέξανδρος Μ αυτή την ώρα ανάμεσα Ν. Επίδαυρο και Αγκίστρι πηγαίνοντας Σπέτσες όπως είχαμε γράψει πάρα πάνω, προς αντικατάσταση του Κατερίνα Σταρ το οποίο ....μάλλον αύριο θα ανηφορίσει για το Πέραμα για την συντήρηση του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα έκανε το πρώτο του ταξίδι από Σπέτσες - Κόστα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν και οι υποχρεώσεις του στις Σπέτσες τελείωσαν με την επιστροφή και επαναδρομολόγηση του ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑΡ, το αμφίπλωρο εξακολουθεί να παραμένει (ανενεργό φυσικά) στο όμορφο νησί του Αργοσαρωνικού.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το αμφίπλωρο που τις προηγούμενες ημέρες βρισκόταν σε ακινησία στο παλιό λιμάνι των Σπετσών (όρμος Μπάλτιζας), σήμερα το πρωί μεθόρμισε στο "κεντρικό" λιμάνι της Ντάπιας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου ποστ, να πούμε ότι το πλοίο λίγη ώρα μετά αναχώρησε από τις Σπέτσες και λογικά κατευθύνεται προς την Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δω ....που θα δέσει!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ετοιμάζανε τα βάζα σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο _ΑΤΣΑΛΑΚΗ_ στο Πέραμα, για να τραβήξουν έξω μεθαύριο Δευτέρα το αμφίπλωρο για τις απαραίτητες εργασίες συντήρησης του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ήδη το Αλέξανδρος Μ είναι στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το αμφίπλωρο τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.

IMG_0271.jpg
_Πέραμα - 21/01/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη και επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια.

----------


## andria salamis

Για το φιλαράκι,και την παρέα του,ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Δευτέρα  28/05/2018

P1190050.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αλέξανδρος Μ έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## leo85

Το Αλέξανδρος Μ στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή, καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ.Μ.23-2-2019-.jpg 

23-2-2019 Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αλέξανδρος Μ τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία ακόμα φωτό από τον πρόσφατο δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0413.jpg
_Πέραμα - 02/03/2019_

----------

